# Acne Scars..



## Nicole86 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have red spots on my face from acne. I have very fair skin, so its noticable when i dont wear make-up...​  ​ Do you know what will help to get rid of them or even fade them more?​  ​  ​ I used Vitamin C- (from the body shop)​ and Green Tea (night creme)​  ​ *Any other suggestions??*​


----------



## Annzie (Feb 1, 2011)

I have some scar due to acne also, for now I'm using Jason Vit E Oil, I don't know any other else


----------



## magosienne (Feb 2, 2011)

You can read this thread for other suggestions on how to get rid of acne scars : acne scars.

I use lavender and lemon essential oils to fade my acne scars (one drop only), you can also use lemon juice. But these take time so the fading will be slow. Also don't forget to wear sunscreen. I used to have a big acne scar on my chin and it was bothering me so much i just applied mineral foundation over it, just to cancel out the redness. If you have redness all over your face i suggest you apply foundation (or a tinted moisturizer) all over, so that way you get a more even face which helps to minimize the red spots.


----------



## Chirpyalice (Feb 2, 2011)

Not rubbing them and minimum exposure to make up is what I do.

I used to have a lot of acne when i was young. Used to apply milk cream during the night and wash my face when ever i could and dap to dry using the tissue or napkins.

The marks they leave go away automatically. I try products now and then and more often then not, they leave a bad reactions.


----------



## bubbs922 (Feb 5, 2011)

OKAY GIRL, LET ME SAY WHAT WORKED FOR ME AND MIGHT WORK FOR YOU.

GO TO MARIOBADESCU'S WEBSITE AND CHECK OUT HIS PRODUCTS. I HAVE HAD ACENE SINCE I WAS IN 5TH GRADE. AND IM 23 NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  WHOO, WHOO, TO ALL MY LADIES IN THEIR 20'S.

ANYWAY,

I HAD CYSTIC ACNE AND LOOK AT MY PROFILE PIC, I HAVE NOTHING NOW. WITH OUR TYPE OF ACENE WE HAVE RED MARK SCARING, TOTALLY SUCKS RIGHT, SO OUR SKIN IS MORE SENSITIVE TO OUR BLOOD FLOW, HOT &amp; COLD TEMPS, THEY HAVE PRODUCTS FOR OUR SKIN... !!!!!!   COUPEROSE SKIN IS OUR SKIN TYPE... I GOT THIS CREAM AND MASK FROM THE SITE AND DAMNNNNN....  CHECK IT OUT GIRL.... â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

I have used mederma for my acne scarring and it's worked well. Make sure you take a multi-vitamin daily.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 5, 2011)

You don't need to use expensive and useless products like Mario Badescu.

Start by wearing a sunscreen everyday - the sun's rays are only making the red marks darker and last longer.

Olay or Neutrogena sell decent ones.

Second, exfoliate at least once a week with a gentle mixture of baking soda and your liquid cleanser.

Mix 1-2 tsp baking soad with a tablespoon cleanser - blend into a paste and rub gently into face.

Rince well and you might want to cleanse again to get off all the baking soda.

The reality is, you will have to wait until your skin goes through a few cycles of shedding skin cells.

So you will have to be patient and let nature takes it's course.

Finally, do your best not to pick or break pimples - this is what is causing the red marks to begin with.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't need to use expensive and useless products like Mario Badescu.


  I've only tried the Mario Badescu Drying Cream and that stuff really WORKS!!  I've recommended it to all of my friends and they have all tried the drying cream with quick and remarkable results.  I can't speak for the rest of his product line but you have some pimples that you want to go away, the drying cream is the best!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 6, 2011)

Other Muters have given negative reviews regarding Mario Badescu, over the years.

This is what Paula Begoun has to say:

*Mario Badescu At-A-Glance *

  *Strengths:* Inexpensive; the company includes complete ingredient lists on their Web site (though as revealed in the introduction above, many of the ingredient lists donâ€™t follow FDA labeling requirements); most of the products are fragrance-free; some good serums and a handful of worthwhile moisturizers; a good self-tanning lotion thatâ€™s fragrance-free.
  *Weaknesses:* Repetitive, lackluster moisturizer formulas; terrible products for acne; no options for lightening skin discolorations; none of the sunscreens list active ingredients, and so cannot be relied on for daytime protection; poorly formulated AHA products; mostly irritating masks; boring toners; potentially problematic scrubs; several moisturizers contain irritating ingredients. 
Fashion magazines have been mentioning Mario Badescu products for some time, and in New York the Badescu salon has been around since 1967. Unfortunately for your skin, most of the products seem to be stuck in that era, when the state of skin-care knowledge was vastly different (meaning backward, simple, and naive) from what it is today. The company claims to use natural ingredients with advanced technology, but the formulas only support a small part of that assertion.   A tempting hook for this line is the number of celebrities and models who not only have facials and other services performed at the Mario Badescu Salon but also claim to use the products. I canâ€™t confirm whether or not celebrities really use these products, but even if there are some who do, plenty of other celebrities are using lots of different products, so thatâ€™s no way to make an educated skin-care decision.     It probably goes without saying, or at least you wonâ€™t be surprised when I mention it, that none of these products are natural in the least. They contain all the same old standard ingredients that show up throughout the cosmetics industry. The prices are more than reasonable, especially in comparison to other spa or boutique skin-care lines, but products that leave skin vulnerable to sun damage or cause irritation are never a good idea at any price. The sparse amounts of skin-identical ingredients, antioxidants, and anti-irritants included in the preponderance of products here is not in line with current skin-care science. The cleansers are unimpressive, the acne products are an irritation waiting to happen, and the AHA moisturizers either donâ€™t contain AHAs, donâ€™t have enough of the ingredient, or have a pH too high for them to be effective as exfoliants.   Several of the Badescu products contain an ingredient called â€œseamollient.â€ As exotic as the name sounds, itâ€™s just a fancy term for water and algae. Given that the Creme de la Mer products also brag about algaeâ€”and charge an astronomical sum for itâ€”if you want algae on your skin, you may as well put it there via the Badescu products for far less money. (Actually, algae is not the fountain of youth for anyoneâ€™s skin, which is why its continuing popularity befuddles me.)   As consumers become more savvy about ingredients and insist on examining a productâ€™s contents before purchasing, it should be pointed out that the Mario Badescu products engage in a bit of deception by disguising their use of commonplace ingredients such as mineral oil and petrolatum with trade names. For example, rather than listing mineral oil or Vaseline in their products, Badescu uses trade names such as Sonojell or Protol. Further, and most distressing, is that doing this means Badescuâ€™s products fail to meet either FDA or European labeling requirements. This act of cloaking ingredients in trade names and ignoring FDA labeling guidelines doesnâ€™t help the consumer, though it does help the cosmetics companies make their ordinary products sound more mysterious and natural. For more information about Mario Badescu, call (800) 223-3728 or visit www.mariobadescu.com.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally don't care what Paula has to say when it works for me and everyone one else that I've told and have tried.  The 8 friends and family that tried were really impressed and the fact that it works so quick that it doesn't leave the hyperpigmentation (especially if you catch it early)  that a regular pimple leaves as it heals.  No redness, no dark spot at least not on me, my son, my sister, 4 of my friends and a friends 2 daughters. 

If anyone wants a pimple to go away fast - like overnight for a medium to small size and a larger deeper pimple in 2 nights.

Here's how to get a free sample:

1.  go fill out their skin profile survey (answer thinking 'oily skin' in mind) and they will send you 5-6 sample products hopefully, 1 of them is the drying cream and try it for free!  

2.  If you fill out their skin profile, they will recommend products to you.  They will ask if you want to buy them.  Answer NO and leave it. 

3.  When you completed your skin profile survey, it asks you for your email address and information, fill them out correctly!! 

4.  In a couple of days, you will receive an email from Mario Badescu and it will ask if you wanted the items as free samples.  I think this has a link to complete your mailing address and they will send you the free samples. 
5.  You don't have to pay for shipping or anything so if you end up in a site requesting payment, something went wrong.  I think it takes a couple of weeks to get so be patient because it's free.  Try it out.

I used my free drying cream, then I bought a full size when I was almost finished.


----------



## Darla (Feb 7, 2011)

I wouldn't discount Paula Begoun,  she is one of the few authorities that really investigates all of these products, their ingredients, always quotes all of her sources and is an excellent resource. 

  Recently my daughter used these Mario Bedescu products and they didn't help at all and in fact when she went to the dermatologist she said it was all a waste of money.  The dermatologist put her on prescription medication and that is the only thing that helped. 

As for acne don't pick it and minimize sun exposure (as Carolyn mentions)  or else you will end up with brown spots.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 7, 2011)

I would suggest some good peel pads, that's what has worked for me!


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Feb 8, 2011)

I feel that scars from acne can seem like double punishment first you had to deal with the pimples, now you have marks as a reminder. Laser resurfacing can be done in the doctor's or dermatologist's office. The laser removes the damaged top layer of skin and tightens the middle layer, leaving skin smoother. It can take anywhere from a few minutes to an hour.


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't need to use expensive and useless products like Mario Badescu.
> 
> ...


 What does baking soda do for your skin?  Yeah i heard sun screen is the best thing. I exfoliate twice a week. I started using vitamin c, and it works. There is still a light pink pigmentation though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2011)

Baking soda mixed with cleanser makes a gentle facial scrub. The tiny particles in the BS help slough off the dead skin cells.

One can spend several dollars on a drugstore or department store scrub.

Or one can spend pennies on a couple of tsp of BS - and get the same results..


----------



## orchid2684 (Feb 9, 2011)

I too have been struggling w/ scars.  I've been doing Lactic Acid peels and I just did a TCA peel, 12.5.  I've notice improvement already from TCA, my skin is def more even and the redness is gone.  They are inexpensive and I ordered them through Makeup Artist's Choice http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/catalog/At_Home_Chemical_Peels-10-1.html .  They have other great products as well, as far as scarring, etc.

I've also heard good things about the lavender and lemon oils.  Those are supposed to be great.  As well as RoseHip Oil.

Good luck!


----------



## Andi (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd follow Dr. Schultz's advice in the video that was posted!

Things like aloe vera, mederma, bio-oil etc will give you more limited, if any, results (although you could give those things a try if your red spots are truly minor). You may see an initial improvement with these "gentle" treatments, but those red/dark marks can be quite stubborn for some people (myself included)!


----------



## SandyFaithCrow (Feb 10, 2011)

I also have some mild acne scars. I swear by this skin care routine: honey. It doesn't have to be that special Manuka stuff or whatever is supposed to be good for your skin. Every morning I spread a really thin layer on my face and exfoliate by putting my hands on my cheeks and pulling them away. The honey is so sticky that it easily removes dead skin cells - it turns white when you're done exfoliating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then just rinse with warm water and put on a gentle moisturizer. If you ever get a scab or pop a pimple, or just damage your skin and it's too late to change it...put a drop of honey on it. It helps heal scabs and is also great if you stupidly messed with a little whitehead. Put it on overnight. I LOVE HONEY MORE THAN WINNIE THE POOH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leimei00 (Feb 10, 2011)

I actually recommend something called scar serum by Drmaxpowers.com. I used it last year after I had a surgery and after 12 months you can barely see he scar. Im not positive on the pricing, you would  have to see for yourself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rita Mechin (Mar 3, 2011)

I had lot of scars from old acne and found a website that sell everything for skin correction, great products. I personally use  it like this to remove my scars&gt;

Twice a day I used the TCA cleanser and Toner

Twice a day the Vitamin C serum

Once a week the Gorgeous Peel

I get all this from ANAISSKINCARE website


----------



## alansteve (Jun 27, 2011)

Acne is very difficult to deal with and the scars that acne caused can be quite a frustrating and embarrassing problem for any one.

How to heal acne scars? Laser treatment can be helpful for eliminating embarrassing acne scars. But, not everyone can afford to have a laser treatment, there are some ways to remove acne scares... please follow your doctor instructions...


----------



## redlipstick (Jul 19, 2011)

my roommate's using a cream for her acne scars. i see her apply it on her face every night. i think the product is Metaderm. if you'll ask me how effective it is, i can just say that i can see my friend's scars fading.


----------



## mistercute (Jul 28, 2011)

well...I used to have a lot of acne all over my face....I used antibiotics and accutane and it really works but I'm so disappointed with the black scars.

I stopped everything as my acnes were gone but the black scars were still ther,e so my friend which is a nursing student told me to use OATMEAL + freshmilk as a facial scrub...guess what it really works for me....my friends kept on asking me what did I used.....when i wake up I used garnier anti blackhead facial scrub for men and then apply the oatmeal and milk mixtures but i dont rub it much and after that it gives me a smooth  feeling and now my face is fucking smooth and healthy that even my gf wants to touch it all the time......girls u should try it.....have a nice day....

Male here from Thailand


----------



## SOnja Be (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently had a hormonal acne breakout and purchased ScarZone to battle the blemishes - it didnt work!!  Then I used the Scar Serum from the Dr. Max Powers line and I like this product because it is super antioxidant and clears up acne pimple and helps to reduce any scaring.  This product has salicylic acid to fight the pimples and works nice, also easy to apply and not goey or messy at all. Reasonably priced - and I can use as a moisturizer as well on my face.


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Aug 7, 2011)

Lemon juice fades scars fast. I put it on mine before I go to bed. I have also tried neutrogena fight and fade toner. It works, but not as fast as the lemon juice did.


----------



## PHouston (Aug 8, 2011)

I suggest you try NeuCell skin lightener. It's what I used to reduce acne scars and skin blemishes. I like using it because it's made of natural fruit oils like Avocado oil and Apricol Kernel Oil, which is perfect for someone with sensitive skin like me.


----------



## Shaylynn (Aug 16, 2011)

Your regimen is super great, but one thing that's missing is an exfoliant. The best type for acne scars (from my experience) is sugar mixed with honey. It doesn't dry your skin out either! 

Lemon juice diluted with water may also help (it contains beta hydroxy acids), but be cautious, as this can increase sun sensitivity. 

One last thing: Getting a session of skin resurfacing WILL reduce your scars, if done properly. Skin resurfacing is a process commonly used by "medi-spas". They'll suggest getting 4-6 microdermabrasions, skin peels or laser treatments over the course of several weeks or months. It is a fairly pricey process, but it may be less expensive than buying several topical treatments for it over time.


----------



## paulspnao (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used mederma for my acne scarring and it's worked well. Make sure you take a multi-vitamin daily. It's what I used to reduce acne scars and skin blemishes. I like using it because it's made of natural fruit oils like Avocado oil and Apricol Kernel Oil, which is perfect for someone with sensitive skin like me.


----------



## Trish22 (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried a few things for getting rid of those acne spots in the past and these tips worked like magic:   Lemon Juice Facial: Use a cotton ball, dab it with some lemon juice and massage your red spots thoroughly. It will soften the skin and reduce the appearance of the scars. Let it stay on for about 20 minutes &amp; wash it off with some warm water.   Tomato Face Mask: Simply take a tomato, slice it in two, and then start rubbing the red zones with one of the halves. Wash it away after 20 minutes. It both lightens the scars &amp; increases skin elasticity.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks all of you for your suggestions. There are a lot of tips related to acne and pimples that I think surely give me some benefits. But there is one thing my skin is much oily and causes acnes so when I use any product for making it dry then it gets very dry means burned...! So what should I try..?


----------



## yepitsSandy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea, I've had bad experiences with Mario Badescu...


----------



## mirjam72 (Oct 3, 2011)

just like what i shared in another thread, here are some good remedies for acne scars: lemon juice, olive oil, tomato, natural face mask, ice, and sandalwood and rosewater and you can always try skin or scar lightening creams. id recommend neucell for this.


----------



## mirjam72 (Oct 3, 2011)

just like what i shared in another thread, here are some good remedies for acne scars: lemon juice, olive oil, tomato, natural face mask, ice, and sandalwood and rosewater and you can always try skin or scar lightening creams. id recommend neucell for this.


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

Have u heard of beanne pearl creams? It's supposed to get rid of redness and lighten acne scars. But it only works on some people. But u can try it if u want. Just search for it. Also, u can try coco butter. Or use honey oatmeal masks. Just mix oatmeal with a little warm water, mix till the water looks kinda like milk, then add some honey. Just leave it on for 10-20 mins rinse off with warm water and u know the rest. I do this once a week. It works for me. Hope it works for, good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, and instead of water, you can also use milk


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

> I tried a few things for getting rid of those acne spots in the past and these tips worked like magic: Lemon Juice Facial: Use a cotton ball, dab it with some lemon juice and massage your red spots thoroughly. It will soften the skin and reduce the appearance of the scars. Let it stay on for about 20 minutes &amp; wash it off with some warm water. Tomato Face Mask: Simply take a tomato, slice it in two, and then start rubbing the red zones with one of the halves. Wash it away after 20 minutes. It both lightens the scars &amp; increases skin elasticity.


 This works really well too =D But only do it once or twice a week.


----------

